# Tortured Pumpkins (Papier Mache)



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Completed a collection of 13 Tortured Pumpkins, these poor innocent souls have been subjected to extreme brutality by unseen forces.

The pumpkins are made with a combination of pumpkin building techniques posted on my site but also contain a few twists guaranteed to make Jack O' Lanterns cringe in fear everywhere.

Get the how-to here.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Coolest...pumpkins...ever!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow.. i really love these! Thanks!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Fantastic as always.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Amazing attention to detail, love the new twist on jackolanterns!


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

You Know when you post something that is great you do it right before the big night....so I don't have time to build them. Great Job!.....now I something else on my to-do list...next year....maybe


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think we're going to just stop trying to grow pumpkins and start making mache ones like these. The gruesome add-ons take these to a whole new level of haunting - well done!


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Those are awesome. I don't know how you pull these things off. I've got a paper mache project that's been sitting unfinished for weeks 'cause I haven't had time to get back to them.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Excellent as always, stollo! You're like the Martha Stewart of paper mache horrors.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

You've been busy! You are the King of Mache! They all look great (and in pain), or should that be, in great pain.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

RoxyBlue said:


> I think we're going to just stop trying to grow pumpkins and start making mache ones like these. The gruesome add-ons take these to a whole new level of haunting - well done!


I agree with Roxy. Growing pumpkins is starting to look like a bad idea. But I wonder if you took a pumpkin seed , wraped it in newspaper and watered it with mache paste----- Mmmmm it just might work.


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Bone Dancer said:


> I agree with Roxy. Growing pumpkins is starting to look like a bad idea. But I wonder if you took a pumpkin seed , wraped it in newspaper and watered it with mache paste----- Mmmmm it just might work.


Hey sounds like a plan to me...LOL


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Wow Stoll you never cease to amaze me!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Wow, those are beautifully original. Very nice!


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

Scott, where do you store all these creations?? Nice work again, ole mache master


----------



## Bob Foster (Sep 20, 2010)

Great project. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

The poor things... 
They're amazing! Great work, as usual!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

Wow again! Poor fellas, hope they at least enjoy thier Halloween!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

The skull pumpkin with the sharp teeth on the second row right is my favorite. All of the rusty metal hardware and expressions make for a very cool and spooky scene!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Absolutely amazing!!!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Great Job as always ,Scott.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Great work as always!


----------



## Gothyc Designs (Dec 30, 2006)

Sa~Weeta !!!! I myslef won't have time to do a full mache pumpkin, but I do have some I got from the craft store on clearance. I'll have make some faces on those. Nice Job Scott !!


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Awesome Stuff Scott!


----------



## GhoulishGadgets (May 13, 2010)

I can't add more to the words said by others..
yet again - simply awesome

Si


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

About how much do these guys end up weighing when done?? Congrats on the birth of new creations!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Really nice work, Stolloween! I love the detailing, you da man.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

You have taken jack-o"s to a "whole notha' level" awesome job as usual!!!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Love em !!!


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Nice work...


----------



## weaz (Sep 11, 2010)

These are so cool, I can't believe it. Fantastic job!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks for the positive comments...the thing I really like about this concept is that it can be applied to real pumpkins....stick some nails, bolts, screws or barbed wire into real pumpkins and presto you've got something a bit twisted and different.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

What a great idea, Stoll... I don't think I would have thought of this in a million years! We did Zombie Pumpkins theme last year, and these would have rocked!! Argh! To have your imagination for just tennnnn minutes!


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Amazing work as always, Scott. Such attention to detail. You are truly a mache magic man. I agree with Dixie, 10 minutes of your imagination!!!


----------



## apetoes (Feb 23, 2010)

Simply Outstanding!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Absolutely incredible work, your attention to all of the details is inspiring!


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

no clue how you do it-just know you are the king of paper mache


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

One of the best props I've ever seen. Great detail, cool concept.


----------



## nunyabidness (Oct 30, 2008)

*Dude, you simply rock,..*

..those are easily some of the best, if not the best, paper mache works I have seen yet.


----------



## My CReePY Garage (Jun 7, 2010)

awesome work. very detailed and very imaginative. Next year I'll be home from Iraq and hope to make some props. You set the bar high.


----------



## punkin (Oct 28, 2010)

I love your stuff!! Your's was the first website I found that got me interested in making Halloween props! Thanks for the inspiration


----------



## lisa48317 (Aug 18, 2010)

These are amazing! The range of expressions is great!

I always wonder how paper-mache holds up in the weather, seeing how unpredicible Michigan Octobers can be. I know its sealed & stuff, but I still wonder......

I notice you're not to far from me - I practically grew up in Coleman.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

lisa48317 said:


> These are amazing! The range of expressions is great!
> 
> I always wonder how paper-mache holds up in the weather, seeing how unpredicible Michigan Octobers can be. I know its sealed & stuff, but I still wonder......


Thanks...here's a link to a papier mache pumpkin I left outside last summer for over 100 days...held up with great!

http://www.stolloween.com/?page_id=4217


----------



## lisa48317 (Aug 18, 2010)

That's great! Thanks for the link. I'm sure I'll be checking out all the zillions of tutorials you have on that page, too!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Stolloween's papier mache RULES!:jol:


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Here's a few more I finished this weekend...that's it for pumpkins this year!


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

just a _few_ more? those are amazing! great work!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

The whole family is there! Damn! You got an awesome artistic style Stolloween. I love those beautiful pumkins. A job well done as usuall. I shall purchase one of those when you are ready.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What, you stopped at 15?

These are so delightfully demented!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

You must have LARGE storage and no vandals. 

Impressive work, as always!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Another set of beauties.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Really nice! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dead hawk (Jun 5, 2012)

wow very professional i love it i want to make mache pumpkins because they would last longer than real ones


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Debbie kind of captured my thoughts, storage must be "fun" for these guys. With the nails, the barbed wire, and such, the handling, stacking, and storage must be a bit of a challenge. Have you had any issues with theft or vandalism? If so, how did you remedy the situation?
Have you had any issues with TOTs getting injured by touching or grabbing the barbed wire or nails?


----------



## swede5342 (Mar 31, 2014)

Those are awesome.......!


----------

